# Purigen question



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive just ordered some Seachem purigen and need to know how to use it in my canister filter. I presume I need to put it in a bag in one of the baskets but which one and how much? Any help would be great.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I love Purigen, GREAT PRODUCT. It will make your water crystal clear. Bag it, use the Seachem bag, it is expensive and worth every dime, and just put it in the same location you put carbon or Chemi-pure. If you have a species like Discus that need organic elements in the water, you can’t use it because it will remove them entirely and rapidly. The stuff recharges easily with bleach and can be recharged over and over.
On a side note: I did a lot of work for Dr. Morin at the Seachem factory in Madison, Georgia a few years ago. The man is a brilliant chemist with his doctorate from Emory University. His people are top notch and the factory is simply impressive. When they make the feeding supplements the whole place smells like fresh garlic! They take care of their employees with a small gym and very nice kitchen and break facilities. Every employee has an aquarium of one kind or another. Dr. Morin has two I would guess over 300 gallons in his office and as you go down the hall the smaller the office the smaller the aquarium. Even the employees in the cubicals have 20 to 55 gallon tanks. They have every kind of system you can imagine from terrariums to marine, discus, cyclids, you name it. They are a very scientific outfit and quiet classy all the way around. They have two large laboratories, one for research and one for testing of product and quality control. All that said, I use other products, even like some better than theirs, but Purigen is beyond compare, nothing I have seen or tried is even close for most setups and even if all things were equal, U prefer to buy their products.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmmm its ok, bags are rubbish, i bought two bags with purigen and both bags fell apart after 1 trip through the canister.

I will be buying macropore next time


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry Rod4roger Ive never used carbon before so I still dont know where to put the purigen. My tank is a new setup that Ive had to treat with ich medication so Ive had to delay putting any in my filter. I do plan on getting some though. Ive got 4 levels in my filter...bottom is white macaroni looking stuff  then two coarse sponges and on top is coarse sponge thats shaped like ^^^^^ and a fine sponge in the middle. My guess is that the carbon/purigen goes in one of the middle two but which one goes on top? Sorry im such an idiot!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Put it where it will get the most flow


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The whole canister gets flow so that doesn't help.

Water should be filtered in the following order: 
1-course mechanical (coarse foam, every filter should have it)
2-fine mechanical/polishing (filter floss, polish pads made for that filter, etc.)
3-chemical/special (carbon, purigen, poly-filter, peat granules, crushed coral, etc.)
4-biological (filter's own biomedia, Seachem Matrix, etc.)

I would buy Purigen in the 100mL package because it comes in its own bag that works well for any filter.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I think Im getting it now! So the purigen goes in the basket above the macaroni stuff at the bottom. Can I put the carbon in the same basket? I guess I can  I havent got the filter floss/polish pads will have to look into that! Thanks everyone and sorry for all the seemingly dumb questions.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

fishguy2727 said:


> The whole canister gets flow so that doesn't help.


The MOST flow....just add ya own piece next time without the dig at mine. 

Quote below from Seachem


> *Purigen can be placed anywhere, as long as it is receiving adequate water flow * through it (more contact with water will equal better filtration). We typically recommend the following order of water flow through filtration: first through mechanical (filter floss, filter pad, sponges or anything that will trap larger debris), then chemical (carbon, Purigen, etc.), and then lastly through your biological media (Matrix, bio-balls, bio-wheel, ceramic pieces, etc.).


What i said was correct....thank you


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

If a canister is moving 200gph the whole thing is getting 200gph. There is not a high flow section and low flow section, that is my point. 

Saying 'where the most flow is' doesn't help the OP at all. 

You were correct in that as long as the Purigen is wet and not in a stagnant corner of the display tank it will do something.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My point was put it ANYWHERE in the canister....where the flow is

I would think that would be pretty self explanitory.

Again Add your piece without having a dig at mine....thank you!!

I personally put mine on the top basket, this is where the highest flow is, the media does, especially some of the finer pads, slightly restrict flow as it goes through the media.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

If it slows down flow at one point it reduces flow through the whole thing. Put it after the mechanical media.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh dear I didnt mean to cause a disagreement here! Going to go for what Seachem suggest thanks for your help again.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine was in the top tray because i ONLY have noodles in most of my canisters. The only one that has sponges (the 4 long type ones) is the fluval, and they get clogged far too easily for my liking. I'd get rid of them too but the filter is designed to have them in place, silly idea.

But again i wont use the stuff again, overpriced and the bags are absolute rubbish, and didnt really work for me as they said it would. I'll be ordering macropore, which quite a few are changing over to and swearing by.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

aquarimum said:


> Sorry Rod4roger Ive never used carbon before so I still dont know where to put the purigen. My tank is a new setup that Ive had to treat with ich medication so Ive had to delay putting any in my filter. I do plan on getting some though. Ive got 4 levels in my filter...bottom is white macaroni looking stuff  then two coarse sponges and on top is coarse sponge thats shaped like ^^^^^ and a fine sponge in the middle. My guess is that the carbon/purigen goes in one of the middle two but which one goes on top? Sorry im such an idiot!


Put it in the canister so that it is the last thing the water passes over before it returns to the tank. That way the other filters have done their job, bowling balls and buzzards have beren filtered out, biological has done its job, if you use carbon or Chei-Pure in addition it hs taken as much poision out as it can, so all that is left it the final polish before the fishies get the clean water.


----------

